
SpaceX on Twitter: “Planning to Send Dragon to Mars as Soon as 2018” - ph0rque
https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/725351354537906176/photo/1
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11582605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11582605),
which seems to be the most substantive version of the story.

